# Help with "Headlamp vertical aim control malfunction" needed after retrofit



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

*The Retrofit:*
I have a 2013 BMW M5. I purchased some Umnitza LED headlights that should be plug and play. After swapping over, I VO Coded the car to remove option 524 for Adaptive headlights as the lights do not support the native adaptive function.

The new headlights utilize the OEM TMS modules from the original xenon lights. 
Everything appears to work and function as it should, but I receive an error of "Headlamp Vertical aim control malfunction"

*What is Vertical Aim?*
I'm not sure what that is, but I assume this is the auto level function? I don't seem to see any auto level happen on startup. Umntiza said these headlights do support that function.

*Errors*
When using a Bavarian Technic or Auto Enginuity scan tool, I find errors in the FRM that say "Initialization fault in Headlight module" for both sides.

I'm not sure if this error is because of the adaptive being removed and can be ignored? Or maybe when switching around TMSs I have to re-initialize the modules and this would fix the vertical aim error?

*What to do?*
I'm not sure how to trace down the error to see if it belongs to a certain headlight? or how I can find what is the issue. I'm downloading ISTAD now, but dont know how to use it.

Was wondering if someone can help me trace and resolve this error. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Guide: How to run Anti-dazzle headlight adjustment in ISTA/D


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Guide: How to run Anti-dazzle headlight adjustment in ISTA/D


Thanks for that info. Is Vertical Aim synonymous for auto level? Because the lights do not auto level upon start.

So I downloaded and installed "Rheingold 3.56.21 Standalone / ISTA-P 3.59.0.600"

Upon launching ISTA I receive an error of ""The connection to one of the required databases could not be established. Please check DSS #00046632EN for further trouble shooting""

Also, after I connect and go to vehicle management > service function it's blank with no options, just like this guy had here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9437321&postcount=3

I haven't seen a solution posted. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Thanks for that info. Is Vertical Aim synonymous for auto level? Because the lights do not auto level upon start.
> 
> So I downloaded and installed "Rheingold 3.56.21 Standalone / ISTA-P 3.59.0.600"
> 
> ...


Vertical aim can involve physical sensor and motor.

RE DSS Error: can occur for multiple reason:

you did not unblock archives before extraction
you do not have required DB's in SQliteDB's folder (see image)
you have different version of DB's than corresponding program (need 3.56.20 for 3.56.21)
you selected language in settings different than DB's installed (eg American English but have British English)
Does ISTA+ read vehicle?

I imagine something is wrong with your installation/settings/DB's since menus are blank.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Vertical aim can involve physical sensor and motor.


How can I tell if the error is for one side or both? Could this maybe not be a problem with the sensor or motor and it just needs to be initialized?



Almaretto said:


> Vertical aim can involve physical sensor and motor.
> 
> RE DSS Error: can occur for multiple reason:
> 
> ...


I extracted the ENGB db's to the folder it's supposed to go to.
I checked properties to make sure it was unblocked on both the zip and extracted files
I used the db that came with the package
I verified that I was using the correct British English language that corresponds to the db

I made all files in Rheingold to not be read-only, I used powershell command to unblock all files as well.

It does connect and read the vehicle though.

Maybe you have a link to another package that is verified working I can download? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rheingold should be able to give you more details once you can properly connect, read vehicle, and have populated menus.

Reclaimer can give you new source. Spider80's source is good, so should work.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Rheingold should be able to give you more details once you can properly connect, read vehicle, and have populated menus.
> 
> Reclaimer can give you new source. Spider80's source is good, so should work.


Thanks for all your help Almaretto! The package from Reclaimer worked.

So I used ISTA to check for errors. I see 4 errors

Initialisation fault in headlight driver module, right
Initialisation fault in headlight driver module, right
Design/side-marker, left, faulty
Design/side-marker, right, faulty

I use the recommended procedure to initialise module and performed the procedure, but it tells me that the module does not need to be initialized, it goes through the rest of the process. I scan again, and the same errors still persist.

I know that these headlights dont support adaptive and will have the following errors if your vehicle was equipped with adaptive:

Adaptive headlight malfunction
Left cornering light malfunction
Right cornering light malfunction

Those errors were removed by VO coding to remove adaptive (524), so I'm not sure if those side marker faults are part of that in Rheingold?

I did not see anything specific to the vertical aim adjustment error.

I have the LCI touch controller installed, and i know unless I have the original installed, the dealer has lot of issues the vehicle wont program and the original needs to be resintalled to work correctly. I'm not sure if I need to swap that in and program the FRM?

Not sure on next steps? Thanks for any direction.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Here are some Retrofit Rules.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

At this point, is there simply just an easy way to code out this error? I've seen various parameters for F30, does anyone know what needs to be coded for the F10? Thanks.


----------



## drinnird (Jul 16, 2013)

Just did this. FLC_aktiv to nicht aktiv.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

drinnird said:


> Just did this. FLC_aktiv to nicht aktiv.


drinnird thanks for connecting with me and helping me get this finally resolved!

It turns out I needed to change LWR_AHL_TYP = ohne (it was set to auto)
This finally removed my Vertical aim error!

Also, thanks to drinnird... for anyone needing in the future, the best way to code these lights are as follows...
LWR_AHL_TYP = ohne (removes adaptive feature)
FLC_AKTIV - to nicht aktiv (fixes cornering fault)

do NOT VO code, it removes the cornering and adaptive errors but will could still get vertical aim error.


----------



## drinnird (Jul 16, 2013)

Just want to followup with more information on these retrofits. Turns out there may be a bug in some older i-step levels. If you VO code older levels to remove 524 it will throw a vertical aim error message. In this case you just fdl code and do not VO code.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

I was wondering how you guys removed the "Design/side-marker, left, faulty" and "Design/side-marker, right, faulty" with the retrofitted headlights.

Just happened to have a similar issue with a F10.

Thanks!


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Timbits93 said:


> I was wondering how you guys removed the "Design/side-marker, left, faulty" and "Design/side-marker, right, faulty" with the retrofitted headlights.
> 
> Just happened to have a similar issue with a F10.
> 
> Thanks!


Post #11 covers it. No VO coding necessary. Have someone remotely code it out for you, 3 simple FDL lines to code.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Post #11 covers it. No VO coding necessary. Have someone remotely code it out for you, 3 simple FDL lines to code.


You must have misunderstood.

The vertical and adaptive malfunctions were coded out with the simple FDL lines since VO coding 522 does not remove the vertical issue.

However the eyebrow leds are currently not functional for DRL/halos currently and only function as turn signals. As per Rheinghold, it states that the eyebrow DRL lighting is faulty hence "Design/Sidemarker, left/right, faulty" currently when they should be functioning as per Umnitza.

May end up just restoring the default via VO Coding 524 Adaptive (since it was equipped with it) and then just doing the 3 FDL coding lines again to remove the malfunctions if that restores the eyebrow functionality to switchback LEDs (DRL and Turn Signal)


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Timbits93 said:


> You must have misunderstood.
> 
> The vertical and adaptive malfunctions were coded out with the simple FDL lines since VO coding 522 does not remove the vertical issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, undo the VO coding and do the 3 FDL and start there. If still issue with the eyebrow then make sure the TCM module is seated correctly (Try pulling and cleaning and reinserting), also make sure when inserting the TCM module you arent catching or pinching any wires. Let us know.


----------



## Treble20 (May 16, 2021)

Dragging up an old thread......

Where are the 3 FDL lines that need coding to be found on a pre-LCI F10 please?


----------



## Olek (Jun 24, 2020)

Treble20 said:


> Dragging up an old thread......
> 
> Where are the 3 FDL lines that need coding to be found on a pre-LCI F10 please?


Just in case if you still need it:
Like was said before, you need to change 2 parameters in fdl file:
LWR_AHL_TYP = ohne (removes adaptive feature)
FLC_AKTIV - to nicht aktiv (fixes cornering fault) 
Bouth of them are in FRM module.
However, I still have one question: where did the author find the information?


----------

